# Transfer money to UK bank account form AIB?



## colly (13 Jan 2010)

Guys I need to transfer some money into my sisters UK bank account. She banks with First Direct, they are an online bank. I am with AIB - its very easy to transfer money to Irish bank accounts, you just add the account and transfer - I'm just wondering does it work the same for UK, or are there any charges etc?
Thanks


----------



## Brussels (13 Jan 2010)

Ask your sister for her BIC and IBAN and if you are an AIB internet banking customer you can do the transfer online. Charges should be the same for a dometic credit transfer.


----------



## maryanne40 (14 Jan 2010)

You can do it online no problem, so long as you have the IBAN and BIC but because the currency is different there is a charge....15 euro I think with AIB regardless of the amount being transferred. Then of course there is the exchange rate too. I wish they'd join the euro.....


----------



## Boros (18 Jan 2010)

hi

as other people have said, i would use a specialist currency broker for your transfer depending on amount. as you would instantly save the transfer fees €15 and recieve a better rate of exchange saving you more money.

you are likely to save at least 0.5% in the exchange rate compared to using a bank .... again dependent of the amount.

you can get more information from  sites also.

hope this has been of use


----------



## fto (26 Apr 2010)

you can do it online or face to face or over the telephone.

you will want to compare exchange rates with a few people to ensure you get the best rate on your transaction


----------



## german (27 Apr 2010)

try currency.ie, they bank with aib and can send same day


----------

